# girl drowned in hatzic yesterday



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

just a reminder that people need to enforce proper life jacket protocol even on small calm lakes. it makes me so sad to see the girls father out right now on the lake looking for his daughters body. the helicopters were out this am and last nite as well.

it appears a friend of the family was bringing in the boat from the last ski run when the 15 yr old slipped off the bow. it is beleived the boat hit her when it turned to retrieve her. her sisters were on board and her parents were watching from the shore. she had a life jacket draped but not secured.

it is hitting this community pretty hard.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that the lake next to you? I am glad your daughter was there to intercept my 2 yr old that one day. The first time I saw my daughter run into a lake was last September when she ran into lake Ontario. In front of 4 adults. There were 5 adults present that day your daughter blocked my daughter from entering the lake. You really have to be careful, and *everyone* has to watch the young children when around danger.

Steve


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I was a frequent visitor there years ago when i was married, the ex's family lived there for a very long time. I got to know many families but of course have lost touch, hopefully its not someone I know.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My heart goes out to the drowned girls family. I lost my Grandpa 2 years ago to a boating/drowning accident and my step-father died the same way when I was a child. It's a horrible thing waiting for the bodies to be found. You have a hope that they're going to be found alive even though you know it's impossible.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes Steve it is the lake by me there was a 3yr old drown here a few years back too. he went outside the house and down to the lake before anyone noticed him missing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is really sad i cant imagine the pain that that family is going through  i was at cultus lake i think it was 2 years ago when a man drowed trying to save his daugther, took a long time for rescue people to find the body, it was really sad, it was first time i took the kids there we were so happy cause is a nice place to leave really sad for what had happen


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad to hear that . Drowning is one of the most preventable accidents out there .My heart goes out to the family. The poor girls that witnessed it ...not a thing they will ever forget. 
I lost my twin brother just before our 8th birthday 43 years ago from drowning and not a day goes by with out me thinking of him .My Mom was never the same after that . Very hard on the family ...the what ifs etc,...........so sad right now .......


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it is so nice that your brother remains so close to you in memerory Bill. it must have been so devastating for your family. when you read this thread and realize what a small community bca is and to have 2 out of 5 responders having had family members pass from drowning really brings home your point about preventability.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very sad, reminds me when we went whale watching last weekend there was a small zodiak with a grandpa and 2 children in it, they were riding the wake no more than 10feet off the back of a big whalewatching boat, none of them wearing a lifejacket, it was pretty nerve wracking seeing this and anticipating an accident... my dad almost died in his mid-20s when a new boat he was out testing suddenly sank in the middle of the lake due to big waves sloshing into the air intakes, he still has the lifejacket that saved his life, and he almost had to make the decision to leave behind a girl that was with him that couldnt swim and wasnt wearing her lifejacket (freezing waters, both woulda died of hypothermia) to swim to shore and save his own life when they got rescued by a passing boater... proper boat safety needs to be taken seriously.


----------

